# 11/05/07 Report



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Alright, I just typed a HUGE report and hit the wrong button and it's all gone:banghead

Short version:

My Son and I have had a rough relationship for the past 5 years (he is 17 Yrs). He wanted to go fishing for the first time since he and I hit bottom.

I decide to allow him to skip school and go along (right decision). not sure how he will explain the sun burn to the teacher tomorrow.....:doh

he and I leave sherman cove, the plan is to hit the edge and see what we can find. He and I see the great sunrise, for the first time I can remember. he is driving the boat and doing great. A little like a snake, but I keep my yap shut. 

we arrive at the edge (or close to it) to find either Bonito or small BFT jumping. I have never seen Bonito come all the way out of the water, but I think they were bonito. i am thinking we are going to have a hell of a day. we troll for 20 minutes in the area with nothing.

Point the boat south and a couple Dolphin make a visit. The Boy was on the bow looking and smiling like I have not seen in years. It was like looking at them through a window, that close and that clear.

Towards the elbow we go, nothing, nothing and more nothing. We turn back North with nothing, nothing and more nothing. By this time I am feeling the pressure to get him on a fish......

We head towards the yellow Gravel, You guessed it, nothing nothing and more of nothing.

I am thinking, 'Cuda for a fight, we head to the Avocet (Spelling), we can see the cuda swimming around, but would not bite anything. Off to the Mighty "O", troll around and, Yep, Your guessed it, nothing and more nothing.

Troll towards the Chevron and first time across, WHAM, a nice 'Cuda about 12 Lbs, Second time across, another about 13-15 Lbs. 

Today was a truly special day for me and my Son. I am hoping this is the beginning, know what I mean?

Here are a few pictures. The first version was alot more detailed, but bottom line is that "I had a great day with my Son"

later, Jim

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/110507_1.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/110507_2.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/110507_3.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/110507_4.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/110507_5.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/110507_7.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/110507_8.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/110507_9.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/110507_10.jpg">


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It's always goodto fish with family. Keep the communication line open.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job Jim.My dad would have just used the five across the eyes method at that age. Water looked great,better luck next time with the boy:clap


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice ... good luck with the son :clap


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

lol i can definately see your frustration with nothin to show but a half empty fuel tank and a couple trash fish. but man quality time with a dad/son like that is classic. i wish i got to spend some time like that with my dad, but i stay busy with auburn classes and workin on the boat, and he stays busy with his business. great day.


----------



## Serendib (Oct 15, 2007)

Wish your son and you the best. They do grow up fast and don't always see it our way. My son's 14 and we have done the nothing/nothing fishing thing many a time! However, those dayswhen the bite is ON make for treasured memories.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Jim for the report.. He will remember that day and smile....


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great effort and report Jim! It's a difficult age and you may have turned the corner. I'll keep you both in my prayers.I was pulling for you at every stop. Glad you finally got to make those reels scream a little.If you've got access to a trailer maybe tow that beast down South and hook into a few sails, hoos or dolphin this winter. If you can get him hooked he'll be begging you to take him and his buddies. Before long you won't need to worry where he is, just how the seas are............


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report, sounds like you covered a lot of water.


----------



## tkdaddy (Sep 27, 2007)

Great work Jim! Being a Dad is a tough job, but truly rewarding in the long run. Too bad on the fish.

Thanks for the offer on the anchor ball, I got tied up and couldn't make it out Monday.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Went through the same thing with my oldest son a little more age on him and you makes a big differance. Glad you and your son had a great day and hope you have many more. Children are the best fishing buddies.:toast


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep.. Incredibly my STOOPID old man got INCREDIBLY smart between when I turned 17 and when I turned 25.

Hang in there, mine is 15 and just testing the testosterone. His mom's pretty much out of the picture. Hope we can keep it positive.

Only problem is .... he get's seasick :doh


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hjorgan (11/6/2007)*he get's seasick :doh


lost cause. pick up hunting!!!


----------

